
Ask HN: Do social media apps need to have 1M users to fundraise? - PHI33
An investor said that social media apps need to have 1 to 2 million users to fundraise.
======
johnsimer
Depends on your investors - VC vs rich baseball player is different

Depends on DAU, MAU, time spent per day on app, estimated CAC and projected
LTV

I'm sure a niche social media app with LTV of $10k/user but only 5k users
could raise money easily

------
yohann305
FB's had way less users than 1M when they raised seed A, but that was in 2005.
In 2019, you'd need at least 1M, with a high retention rate (i'd say at least
65%+ 30-day basis). Also show high growth rate and a daily use greater than
5/10 mins per user

